
UK class action accuses Google of unlawfully harvesting personal data - porker
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/nov/30/uk-class-action-accuses-google-of-unlawfully-harvesting-personal-data
======
zaarn
Google would obviously never harvest personal data, not ever never. Nuh-uh.

